#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Drilling And Workover >  >  >  anyone have api rp 2a-wsd (22nd edition, 2014)?

## engineer79

pls share... thks...

See More: anyone have api rp 2a-wsd (22nd edition, 2014)?

----------


## engineer79

bumps!
anyone has these rp?

2a-wsd, 22nd edition, 2014
2eq, 1st edition, 2014
2met, 1st edition, 2014
2sim, 1st edition, 2014
2geo, 1st edition, 2011?

----------


## joseluismondragon

Ive got the 21st edition :S tell me if it works for u

----------


## catalineul

please share 21st edition

----------


## joseluismondragon

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## catalineul

Thank you

----------


## engineer79

the 21st edition is everywhere on the internet; i haf all the versions since 20th edition.
by the way, your 21st edition is outdated as the 3rd errata/supplement was already out since 2007.

----------


## joseluismondragon

> the 21st edition is everywhere on the internet; i haf all the versions since 20th edition.
> by the way, your 21st edition is outdated as the 3rd errata/supplement was already out since 2007.



here you go **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] xxxxxxx=filedroper . com

----------


## engineer79

thank you very much, jose!!!

by the way, could you get your hands on the following publications? - the new api rp 2a-wsd, 22nd edition has decentralized from the 21st edition - & some chapters have gone into these new publications.

2eq, 1st edition, 2014
2met, 1st edition, 2014
2sim, 1st edition, 2014
2geo, 1st edition + addendum 1

there's also a "api 2mop" published.

----------


## Marty Thompson

2EQ draft only in 4 parts

----------


## Marty Thompson

2SIM draft in 3 parts

----------


## Marty Thompson

2GEO draft in 5 parts, first 3 here

----------


## Marty Thompson

Parts 4 and 5 of 2GEO draft

See More: anyone have api rp 2a-wsd (22nd edition, 2014)?

----------


## Marty Thompson

2MET draft has 13 parts, 1-4 here

----------


## Marty Thompson

2MET draft parts 5-8

----------


## Marty Thompson

2MET draft parts 9-12

----------


## Marty Thompson

2MET draft part 13


engineer79, I do not have a draft of 2mop

----------


## Marty Thompson

2MOT is identical to ISO 19901-6, I found that for you

----------


## engineer79

thanks, marty - thanks for the effort.
but i already have the draft versions - need to get my hands on the official published ones as there may be changes to drafts before final publication.

by the way, how come you want to spend time chopping up the pdf files for upload here (given the 1 mb limit per file).
why not just upload the single "big" file somewhere on file sharing sites & provide the link?
that'll save us from downloading & reassembling the parts.

----------


## Marty Thompson

Why? that is my choice, I participate  within the rules of this site, 
I choose not to host on other sites for idiots to report them, I have had them taken down and been blocked from some sites. 
If there are files that you like, please put them back together and repost them. 

by the way, it is offensive to me for those that break files up and post through adfly just to try to make money. adfly abusers should be banned here.

Do you have a draft of 2MOT? The ISO identical file is one that I think you did not have.
I have a draft of the API 500 3rd if you want it, drafts are useful to see were they are heading.

----------


## Narciss

Can someone please reshare the API RP 2A-WSD, 22nd Edition, Planning, Designing, and Constructing Fixed Offshore Platforms (even the draft would be fine)

----------


## Marty Thompson

here you go in 4-parts

----------


## Narciss

Awesome. Many thanks Marty !!!  :Smug:

----------


## martabak

Thx for the share i'm really appreciate it

----------


## lbashen

Thanks very much for share

See More: anyone have api rp 2a-wsd (22nd edition, 2014)?

----------


## amess

Dear Egpetters !

I am in need for API RP 2I In-service Inspection of Mooring Hardware for Floating Structures 2015 or 2016. Thanks in advance

----------


## santanu mondal

Thanks Marty.

----------


## srvnn003

Thanks a lot

----------


## shiguitl

muchas gracias Martin
saludos cordiales desde la Ciudad de Mexico
aqui hay un refran:
a palabras* oidos sordos.
por el compa&#241;ero que quiere todo mas facil.

----------


## OERLew

Thanks Marty .. just what I needed to check some work we are doing.

----------


## haiminh2507

thank you very much for sharing

----------


## saud000

please share API RP 2SIM final issued version

----------


## M Khalid khan

> please share API RP 2SIM final issued version



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## turtas

Many thanks Marty Thompson

----------


## racp12

Mr. M Khalid khan,
Thanks a lot

----------


## mastertiger

Thank You for sharing. But I have a problem to download these direct links.

----------


## pedrogarcia

Here:



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: anyone have api rp 2a-wsd (22nd edition, 2014)?

----------


## MarioJulio

> here you go in 4-parts



Marty, Would You please resend a link?, because I cant download or read the files.

----------


## pedrogarcia

Here again:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## MarioJulio

Muchisimas gracias Pedro!!!! Bendiciones!!!!

----------


## Mr.A

pls share
1) API RP 2EQ - 2eq-1st-ed-ballot2 Seismic Design Procedures and Criteria for Offshore Structures x.pdf
2) api rp 2a-wsd (22nd edition, 2014)
Many thks!

----------


## pedrogarcia

Here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mr.A

Dear pedrogarcia
Thank you sir for sharing!
I owe you!

----------


## sdqk

Dear all,
Can anyone re-share the link? 
All those previous links are expired and somehow I can not download file shared by Marty Thompson on page 2.
Thank you.

----------


## JMIM

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

